# Adaptec 5805 on 6.3....



## Gieese (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, 1st post.  Sorry if I have any problems on posting this.

*** Hardwares ***
Motherboard         Asus DSBV-D
CPU1                Intel AT80573QJ0806M(Xeon E5240)
CPU2                Intel AT80573QJ0806M(Xeon E5240)

OS:
OS:FreeBSD R6.3 i386 + PAEï¼ˆEnabledï¼‰
5805 RAID_FW:16343 
RAID_Driver:b16343

Under the above circumstance, my problem is:

Currently RAID10 structure on FreeBSD 6.3 i386 is created, and as of my manual, am following the steps on "Adaptec_RAID_controller_IUG_6_2009.pdf" found elsewhere, but cannot attach the driver.(http://download.adaptec.com/pdfs/user_guides/Adaptec_RAID_Controller_IUG_6_2009.pdf)

*** Problem ***
* If PAE mode is on [enable], after rebuilding, the driver dis-appears.

Does anyone know how to install this with the PAE option on [enabled]?

Thanks much


----------

